# Spearmint



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

We have wild spearmint growing in places along the canals and drains. I have yet to see bees or any other pollinators on it. I always thought that all mints were good nectar producers. Anybody have any ideas why it is not utilized? It grows in wet places. We have a boggy area on the property, and if the bees would use it I would encourage its growth.
Dave


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Spearmints seem to get foraged pretty well here, though they're uncommon compared to the other mints.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

This may be off the beam and have nothing to do with mint producing nectar. One of our retired bee inspectors was telling our class (a while back) that he knew some folks that had two fields of clover on each side of the road and there was not a bee to be seen. Soil on one side was amended (I believe it was lime but I'm not sure) and the other left the same, after some time he came back and the amended side was covered in honey bees and the other side was still ignored. They were getting ready to amend the other field as well. My point is does the mint require soil to be of certain ph to produce nectar or the type of nectar that will attract the bees?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

notaclue said:


> . My point is does the mint require soil to be of certain ph to produce nectar or the type of nectar that will attract the bees?


This is essentially what I am asking. Our soil is very alkalin, pH 7.5-8.5, our surface water is the same. Another quirk of our area is carbonate soils. It takes tons of acid per acre to move the pH. If you poor vinegar on the soil the soil will foam.
Dave


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Bees will often ignore very good forage if something they think is better is available.
For example, in early spring, my bees were all over the dandelions. Now that there is a much broader range of forage available they are ignoring it.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Beregondo said:


> Bees will often ignore very good forage if something they think is better is available.
> 
> Our bees do this with alfalfa, especially if the sweet clover and sainfoin are blooming.
> Dave


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

If it isn't a large amount, they may not even know that it is there.


----------



## samuktha (Sep 26, 2012)

ya ya its not a large amount easy to buy...and its good for health


----------

